# Download 1-inch scale battlemaps for The Scouring of Gate Pass!



## Morrus (Feb 1, 2007)

The 7MB ZIP file below contains the battlemaps for _The Scouring of Gate Pass _ at 1-inch scale.  Each map takes up several pages, which need to be laid next to each other.  In the ZIP file, you will find:

The Poison Apple Pub

The Farmhouse

The Depository Tower

Click here to download the ZIP file.


----------



## JDragon (Feb 1, 2007)

Cool, thanks.

Looking forward to checking these out when I get home.

JD


----------



## Lex Talionis (Feb 1, 2007)

Exactly what I was looking for!!!  thanks EnPub!!!


----------



## Marius Delphus (Feb 1, 2007)

Make sure to print from Acrobat with Page Scaling set to None (that is, make sure the Zoom is 100%). That'll maintain the proper scale.


----------

